# After so many years of trying and I'm ..............



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Finally Pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7weeks this week due Jan 19th woot woot!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats! Now the waiting begins lol


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats. Just try not to kill your husband/boyfriend(not sure which it is) in a pregnant induced rage. haha.


----------



## Flomaster (May 25, 2009)

sw_df27 said:


> Finally Pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 7weeks this week due Jan 19th woot woot!!!!!!!!


congrats. you might want to check out this message board/ forums its for pregnant mommys my wife absolutely loves it 
CafeMom: Advice, Support, and Fun for Moms and Moms-To-Be

-=Jason=-


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its gonna be a GIRL!!!:woof::woof::woof::woof: Everyone do the Girl Dance!


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrat's :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwwww, congrats. I am truly excited for you, YAY!! My husband and I tried for 2 years before we had our precious baby girl who is now 21 months, lol but now we have been trying for 18 months to have another one, so I am so EXCITED to hear about all these pregnant women! You better keep us updated throughout you pregnancy, lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats!! I hope you have an easy pregnancy.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats that is very exciting news! you will have to keep us posted how your doing along the nine month journey which im sure will seem like a life time lol..anyways im very happy for you!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks I can't wait til the next couple months fly by!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah congrats steph! i bet you and the other half are going hysterical huh? keep us posted! 


anyone have any guesses? boy or girl? hehe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats to you! I told Holly (American_Pit13) a while back on another thread started by Marineguy56 that it was breedin season, lol!



STAFFYDADDY said:


> Anyone have any guesses? boy or girl?


Seein as we're all pumpin out girls right now... I'd have to say girl... but, my luck, she'll get the only boy on the board this go 'round!!


----------

